# Drucker Wartung mit Cups? [solved]

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

vor Tagen hat sich jemand bei mir eine Tinten Patrone aus meinem Drucker geliehen (angebrochen) und nicht wieder schnell, oder durch eine Ältere ersetzt. Jetzt hab ich das Problem das unter Cups der Tintenstrahldrucker diese Farbe nicht mehr druckt. Ich vermute die Düse sitzt irgendwie zu.

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben ob und wie man den Druckkopf reinigen könnte?

Der Drucker ist ein Cannon Pixmar 4000.

Eine bisherige Lösung war immer ein Laptop mit Windows....

dem möchte ich aber wenn möglich aus dem Weg gehen.

GrüßeLast edited by ChrisJumper on Thu Jan 03, 2008 7:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jkoerner

```
rm Tintenpatrone ; cat /proc/opencase | hands | Wattestäbchen | Alkohol
```

Ist immer noch die gebräuchliche Methode unter UNIX. Äußerst umweltfreundlich, Budget schonend, zuverlässig und Zeit sparend.

Wenn es damit nicht klappt: Den Alkohol trinken... Bringt zwar den Drucker nicht fehlerfrei an die Arbeit, aber man erträgt es dann einfach besser.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Kennt ihr das, man sitzt vor einem Problem. Verliert die Geduld und es fängt wirklich an zu nerven.

Cups unterstützt scheinbar mit den "(halb)offiziellen" Treibern von Canon Japan. Keine Druckkopf-Reinigung. Für normale Tintendrucker anscheinend schon. Soweit meine Nachforschungen. Und ich weiß nicht ob der "Canon Pixma IP4000" jetzt von OpenSource-Treiber unterstützt wird.

Jedenfalls dachte ich mir ich probiere die Demo von Turboprint aus. Die ja diese Wartungs-Funktionen ja auch unterstützt.

Allerdings hab ich nach dieser Installation ein allgemeines Problem:

1. Der Drucker ist per USB angeschlossen und der Anschluss wird auch unter /dev/usb/lp0 erstellt erkannt.

2. Der Drucker bekommt im Truboprint-Setup (egal ob ich als Druckerspooler CUPS oder LPR(ng) verwende) im Setup (xtpsetup) ein grünes Lämpchen.

3. Will ich jetzt aber drucken, oder eine der Wartungsfunktionen starten kommt lediglich die Fehlermeldung

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> configfile_class::open_config_file: could not open file
> 
> lpr -Ptp0 /tmp/tp11540_0.tmp
> ...

 

zurück :/ Und nichts passiert.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm Tintenpatrone ; cat /proc/opencase | hands | Wattestäbchen | Alkohol
> ```
> ...

 

Das hätte ich versucht, "wenn" ich mich trauen würde den Drucker auseinander zu nehmen. Aber das ist nicht der Fall. Ich komme an den Druckkopf nicht richtig ran. Weil man den nicht aushängen kann. Ohne das Gerät zu beschädigen. ;o)

Außerdem weiß ich das es da eine Software-Lösung gibt.

----------

## deranonyme

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *jkoerner wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> rm Tintenpatrone ; cat /proc/opencase | hands | Wattestäbchen | Alkohol
> ```
> ...

 

Naja, ich habe einen 4200er und bei dem geht der Kopf ganz einfach zu entfernen, indem man den grauen Hebel neben der Patrone anhebt wenn alle Tanks ausgebaut sind. Damit wird der Kopf entriegelt und lässt sich entfernen. Ich durfte den Kopf wechseln, weil ich mit aufgefüllten Tanks trocken gedruckt hatte. 

Turboprint läuft bei mir registriert und problemlos, inclusive Reinigungsfunktion.

Frank

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, ich habe einen 4200er und bei dem geht der Kopf ganz einfach zu entfernen, indem man den grauen Hebel neben der Patrone anhebt wenn alle Tanks ausgebaut sind. Damit wird der Kopf entriegelt und lässt sich entfernen. Ich durfte den Kopf wechseln, weil ich mit aufgefüllten Tanks trocken gedruckt hatte. 
> 
> Turboprint läuft bei mir registriert und problemlos, inclusive Reinigungsfunktion.
> ...

 

Kopf wechseln? Du meinst aber nicht "einen neuen Kopf - kaufen müssen" oder?

Ich schau mir das jetzt nochmal an und versuche es nochmal den per Hand zu reinigen.

Wenn man vor Problemen wegläuft trift man immer wieder auf neue und lernt nicht sich ihnen zu stellen...

...so hab ich grade versucht an meinem 64bit-Zweit-gentoo der noch keinen Drucker installiert hat. Mit turboprint (64bit-Version). den Drucker ans laufen zu bekommen und ich bekomme diesmal als Rückmeldung: lpr: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt

Heute scheint wohl einfach nicht mein Tag zu sein.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir aber auch die Turboprint-Version zulegen. Für "kleinkram" reichen die Treiber bei Cups (für diesen Drucker) aus. Aber sobald man Bilder in einer hohen Auflösung und wert auf Farbauthentizität legt. Braucht man wohl TP.

edit:

Hab cups auf dem 64-Bit Rechner deinstalliert und dann lprng remerged und jetzt sollte es funktionieren. Die Cups-Konfiguration hab ich nur halbherzig vorgenommen (und ich hatte auch keine lust mich dafür durchzulesen.), weil normalerweise funktioniert TP ja "out of the box"-Problemlos. mit lprng lande ich bei der Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> # xtpconfig
> 
> Status Information, attempt 1 of 3:
> 
> sending job 'root@tux+704' to tp0@localhost
> ...

 

Ich kapituliere.

----------

## deranonyme

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *deranonyme wrote:*   
> 
> Naja, ich habe einen 4200er und bei dem geht der Kopf ganz einfach zu entfernen, indem man den grauen Hebel neben der Patrone anhebt wenn alle Tanks ausgebaut sind. Damit wird der Kopf entriegelt und lässt sich entfernen. Ich durfte den Kopf wechseln, weil ich mit aufgefüllten Tanks trocken gedruckt hatte. 
> 
> Turboprint läuft bei mir registriert und problemlos, inclusive Reinigungsfunktion.
> ...

 

Also bei mir ja. War billiger als ein neuer Drucker. Aber, wenn du den Kopf ausbaust, dann kannst du ihn richtig in Spiritus legen zum reinigen. Und der 4000er hat ja noch keine Chippatronen. Ein Grund zu kämpfen.  :Smile: 

Dein erstes TP Problem hatte ich damals glaube ich auch. Das hing nur mit der Erkennung und Zuordnung des Druckerports zusammen. Er hatte bei mir mit der USb Zuordnung eon Problem. Ein bischen googeln hilft da. Ich habe es jedenfalls in den Griff bekommen.

Frank

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Frank!

Ich habs bei mir jetzt gelöst! Es funktionierte auf dem 64-Bitter also nachdem ich lpr(ng) nochmal runtergeschmissen hab und dafür dann nochmal cups emerged hab. Und jetzt ein wirklich Anfänger-Fehler: Wahrscheinilch war das auch bei meinem ersten Cups-Versuch so: Ich hab vergessen /etc/init.d/cupsd start  auszuführen um den deamon zu starten.

:) Also nach dem neu-Mergen und starten ging es dann auch ohne Probleme.

Den Kopf konnte ich nicht wirklich abnehmen. Natürlich konnte ich die Patronen rausholen. aber ich hab nirgendwo einen "kleinen grauen Hebel" gefunden um diesen Schlitten (das ist doch der Druckkopf oder?) abzunehmen. Um das nochmal genauer zu beschreiben. Ich hab die "Verpackung" des Druckers nicht auseinander genommen sondern nur die "Tinten-Wechsel-Klappe" aufgemacht worauf der Schlitten in die Mitte fährt. Dort dann halt vergeblich versucht den irgendwie abzunehmen.

Hatte aber auch schlechtes Licht. Muss ich dazu sagen!

Jetzt funktioniert er aber wieder. Eine Druckkopf Reinigung** hat das Problem hervorragend gelöst. Und weil ich sah das Cups wohl mit TurboPrint so schön zusammen arbeitet. Hab ich mir ach gleich einen Key bestellt.

Danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung!

Chris

**Edit: Falls jemand auf dieses Problem stößt. Ich hab es ohne Windows geschafft. Es klappte mit der kostenlosen Demo-Version von Turboprint. Dieses Programm kann das auch und es unterstützt viele verschiedene Drucker.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Thu Jan 03, 2008 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Dumme Frage: Sind die Rechte auf dem Anschluß Deines Druckers richtig gesetzt und Du auch in der Drucker-Gruppe (bei mir lp)?

für meinen Epson hatte ich mal ein Linux-Tool für die Wartungsarbeiten am Drucker. Mit Google hatte ich das damals gefunden, habe aber weder Namen noch link mir gemerkt. Das ding konnte einen Düsentest, Reinigung und Justage. Eventuell findet man für Canon etwas ähnliches? Evtl. das hier:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker#head-6f46c2713582491262c66249b26cb1b51b616139

Ansonsten bin ich in Cups wohl auch nicht fit, mein Epson druckt nämlich derzeit auch nicht - siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-637058-highlight-.html

Bin auch für jeden Tip dankbar.

uhai

----------

## deranonyme

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi Frank!
> 
> Den Kopf konnte ich nicht wirklich abnehmen. Natürlich konnte ich die Patronen rausholen. aber ich hab nirgendwo einen "kleinen grauen Hebel" gefunden um diesen Schlitten (das ist doch der Druckkopf oder?) abzunehmen. 
> 
> Chris

 

Eigentlich müsste man ein rtfm hier hinwerfen, aber ich weiß ja wie es ist. Bei mir ist der graue Hebel nicht so klein. Es ist das Ding was links neben den Patronen auf Höhe der Oberkante ebendieser ist. Ist beim 4200er grau. Wenn man diesen Hebel nach oben zieht, dann kann man bei ausgebauten Patronen den Kopf entfernen. Aber wie gesagt steht auch unter Inbetriebnahme im Handbuch. Einfach in umgekehrter Reihenfolge abarbeiten.

hth Frank

----------

